# Davidson



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

If I get a penny for every facial expression he makes... I'd be rich!!

#1 Joker









#2 Flirt









#3 Thinker









#4 Sexy


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

hahah great pics and captions... the first picture is funny... I'd probably be scared if I saw a dog with that face running at me :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol! That first pic is one in a million!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You should make the "flirt" pic your screensaver!!


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

i laughed so hard when i saw that first picture. i would be scared to see that coming at me too lol...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a ham! The first shot is hysterical. Great pictures.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Love the commentary!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Great pictures! Love that last one!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Great shots - all of them!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Awwww gorgeous boy...Tilly sends a wee little kiss!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

The many faces of Davidson- great shots, they do get some funny expressions, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I loved each and every face Davidson makes. He is fine looking boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and commentary on Davidson's expressions. He is a ham for the camera.


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for enjoying the pics. I get a real good kick looking at them myself too. Never fails to perk up my day!! 

Davidson says thanks to Tilly for the kiss!!! *SLURP*


----------

